# Billow V2 Ehpro vs. Goliath V2 by Youde



## Petrus (9/9/15)

Good Day.

I am in the market of buying a new tank. Wich one of the above would you recommend? I am building my own rigs.
I have read all the post's on the forum regarding the two tanks, and it looks like a close battle. Any recommendations would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/9/15)

I can really recommend the Billow V2.

Excellent quality. Workmanship on this tank is excellent.

Once you get the wicking right,this tank performs like a beast.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Smoke187 (9/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Good Day.
> 
> I am in the market of buying a new tank. Which one of the above would you recommend? I am building my own rigs.
> I have read all the post's on the forum regarding the two tanks, and it looks like a close battle. Any recommendations would be appreciated.
> ...


I have both and while I love both, the Goliath wins by a hair, but:

Goliath
Pros - Easy to build and refill, awesome flavour, can use stock coils
Cons - A juice guzzler, only lasts me half a day

Billow
Pros - Awesome flavour, easy to build, also easy to refill
Cons - Cant really think of any other than the sweating from the AFC

If I fill both tanks with the same amount of juice, the Goliath drinks the juice, whereas the Billow is a bit more mellow and lasts me about a day. And the builds are the same on both decks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/9/15)

For me personally love the Goliath V2. Billow is awesome but prefer the flav of the Goliath

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ohmen (9/9/15)

I'd have to agree with these gentlemen.

The Goliath is absolutely great! I think UD pretty much has it nailed down when it comes to RTA's.

*Pros*
- Easy to fill
- 5ml tank 
- Easy to Wick (I mastered it on day one)
- No dry hits or leaking (When wicked properly which is easy)
- Great airflow
- Great flavour
- Single or Dual coil mode
- Stock coils option

*Cons
- *Very thirsty 
- Cuts your fingers if tighten too tight (use a cloth or paper towel)

The Billow v2 is great as well but IMO the Goliath v2 is better.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (9/9/15)

Once I got the Goliath V2 right, loved it. Was a bit of a learning curve for me. Awesome flavour and easy and forgiving wicking. Only ongoing pita for me is to get the top part off when wanting to give it a bath. But, have not tried the Billow 2 - only because I am more than satisfied with the Goliath V2.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

